# Sports Photography and the Unsavory Model Release



## PrimaryCanary (Jan 15, 2005)

My two younger brothers are very active in sports and I find myself going to most of the games taking some action shots.  
   My question is this: If I were to take pictures of the players on the team, and then make prints and try to sell them to the crowd (parents, family, etc), would I need a model release for each athlete captured in the shot?  A friend of mine told me that I shouldn't need one because the events are in a public place (i.e. the public school gymnasium, the public school football field, etc).
   My next question would be: If I do need a model release, what would be the  most effecient way of having them signed?  As the parents purchase the prints?
   I've caught quite a few good shots of the basketball season and was thinking about selling cheap 8x10 or 5x7 to the parents.  However, I don't want to be infringing the law, or worse, put myself in a sticky legal situation.
   Thanks for the help.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

Id be very carefull, if the parents dont mind, and you know hem all as friends, you could probably get away with it.
The problem is youd need the players (If over 18) to sign the model release, as you cant take a picture of a model then ask her/his parents, or the person buying it to sign.
I think your biggest problem would be is if they are too young, as...you may...get someone come up to you asking why you are taking pictures of their child, which could land you in a sticky situation.

The law states that the person has to be in less than 50% of the photo, but this does not mean you could take a picture where they are only half in, its 50% of the subject, so...if there are about 3 or more people, you wont need one, however, 2 people, and you will need one.

Im probably wrong, but this is what I think anyways.


----------



## ajmall (Jan 16, 2005)

as u said, if its in a public place you should be ok. the only issue i can see is with the players parents. u get some "funny" people from time to time who don't always understand the concept of photography as a fullfilling hobby!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 16, 2005)

*In the US a live event and it redistribute is copyrightable. You need a release for the school or legal not the players.*

IMHO you could likely get away with sell prints to the players family. I would not sign on the front. But maybe print your name and game info on back.


----------



## Nagala (Jan 17, 2005)

A few links from some working professionals. 
http://www.sportsshooter.com/message_display.html?tid=3732
http://www.sportsshooter.com/message_display.html?tid=6028


----------

